# looted wagon help



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am planning on making a looted wagon for my ork army and I was wondering what people would suggest is the best tank base. I am leaning towards imperial or space marines. I want treads but am open to suggestions.
Cheers.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

lokis222 said:


> I am planning on making a looted wagon for my ork army and I was wondering what people would suggest is the best tank base. I am leaning towards imperial or space marines. I want treads but am open to suggestions.
> Cheers.


I would say go for something unique such as the Necron Triarch stalker or a Tyranid Looted Carnifex


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Most people tend to use either a Chimera or a Rhino. They are a solid base for a Looted Wagon but are very common.

Maybe use something that is not so common like a Wave Serpent or Devil Fish.

Alice


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

i was leaning towards a leman russ, a vindicator, or the hellhound (name?) that flame tank from the imperial guard codex. i want something that looks tank-like.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Leman Russ' have been done to death too. A Vindicator would be unusual enough though.
I still say you use a Devil Fish/Hammerhead 

I think for my next one i will be 'welding' some wheels to a Wave Serpent :biggrin:

Alice


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I tend to use Imperial tanks, 
mainly because they have always been the most available in a condition where I am happy to pay the price to chop them about so much.

Search the Gallery, Modelling and Painting and Project Logs and a fair few will pop up to give you ideas.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looted Ghost Ark/Doomsday Ark would be something new, and with some wheels or tracks it'd definitely look like a Wagon, (and it already looks open topped!).


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Imperial tanks are by far the easiest to use. All three will give you a nice solid looking machine (because i never leave the origional weapons intact and tend to work off of the chasis i only ever count vehicles as being rhino, chimera or leman russ....everything else is the same but with different guns)
I've seen some stunning looted vehicles done with more or less every army though you really do need to decide what you are going to work with before hand.

looted falcon









looted raider









Looted pirahna









Looted Devilfish









and if using non GW models isn't a problem. 
Looted model truck









Once you get bigger than the main battle tanks i would start using battlewagon stats, you'll want to count certain looted vehicles as something else as well, dredds, stompas, bommas. That kinda limits you a little on which you use as which but then it all depends on how bat shit crazy you wanna go. 

Monolith battlewagon









Land raider battlewagon









Looted Thunderguppy


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

The Looted ThunderGuppy looks 10x better than the storm raven...wow I think I found a way to make a true Bomma for apoc. Thanks!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

PURE
FUCKING
WIN!!!!!


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

You could get a WWII tank and loot that. Might be a little cheaper, still look Imperial and be unique.

I think this guy used a Sherman: http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/24733-.html


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Zer0 said:


> You could get a WWII tank and loot that. Might be a little cheaper, still look Imperial and be unique.
> 
> I think this guy used a Sherman: http://www.dakkadakka.com/gallery/24733-.html



It's an M7 priest used as a base.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks.
i have a bunch of ideas now.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Back in my day, my orks did all sorts of looting...

I may be a little late here, but I'd just like to say that it is indeed perfectly possible to loot non-imperial tanks. Tau stuff looks really nifty when piloted by orks! One project I wanted to make (but never got around to) was an old Hammerhead on a flatbed pulled by boars. You have to be creative when looting hover tanks...

In general though, I'd say to just go with imperial tanks. They're big, boxy, and easy to weld orky bitz to. True, looted Rhinos and Leman Russes are everywhere, but that just means you have to find a new way of doing it! Of course, no one says that a looted tank has to be made of just _one_ tank either. Weld a couple together! Nothing is more orky than that! Of course, if it gets too big you might want to call it a battlewagon or something (a super-heavy, perhaps?).

Well, that's my advice. Good luck! :victory:


----------

